# Green energy at the golf course?



## Bob Dijkxhoorn (Jun 9, 2011)

Dear Golf fan,

We are students of the Rotterdam Business School (RBS) and we are conducting research on the possibility of generating energy on golf courses through sustainable and environmental friendly energy sources like solar and wind power. For our research we use a short questionnaire containing 14 multiple choice questions. We would truly appreciate you filling in the questionnaire. It would be of great value for our research.

You can find the questionnaire here: Survey + Questionnaire + Research + Panel = thesistools.com
And don't hesitate giving comments or other insights in this Forum.

Thanks in advance!

Kind regards,

Bob Dijkxhoorn
Lydianne Croes


----------

